# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Beginner wishing to learn Polish

## mercurius

I speak Russian but would love to learn some Polish. Can anyone recommend a good self study course for learning Polish? I am based in the UK. 
Thanks,

----------


## kamka

much as I'd like to help you, I've no idea whatsoever about self-study courses in Polish, let alone the good ones   ::  sorry for not really being helpful, but still thought it's better than just leaving your question unanswered.  ::

----------

